# DRI "The Club"--Making a pending request with II



## bobpark56 (Jul 21, 2012)

Has any DRI "The Club" member here had experience making pending requests with Interval International? If so, could you please explain how they work?

The Interval guide for DRI mentions pending requests, put provides no information about the process or about timing and point-handling constraints.


----------

